# 2.5 years of makeup.



## landonsmother (Aug 24, 2007)

sorry only one picture. i have a few more but i was too lazy to re-size & edit. well ENJOY!

I will probably list down what i have in the next couple of days or so.  i'm super duper lazyyy!








Okay, as promised here's a list of what my collection has.  I still haven't got around to buying blue storm, smoke signals (purchased only the pigments) & in3d 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i will get them this week though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eye shadows:
tempting, romp, amber lights, antiqued, mythology, say yeah, banshee, phloof!, black tied x2, little minx, plum dressing, living pink, swish, aquadisiac, juxt, steamy, tilt, deep truth, cranberry, goldmine, beautiful iris, coppering, freshwater, creme de violet, parfait amour, star violet, pink venus (which i'm trying to sell), trax, hepcat, fineshine (which i'm trying to sell), mineralism, chill blue, lustreleaf, romantique (which i'm trying to sell), li'lily, night train, casino, goldbit, beauty marked, jewel blue, electric eel, flirty number, stars n' rockets, seedy pearl, satellite dreams, sketch, pink freeze, pink venus, budding beauty, felt blue, rio de rosa (which i'm trying to sell), shrrom, ricepaper, club, twinks, zonk bleu!, honey lust, arena, spring up (which i'm trying to sell), paradisco, sushi flower, relaxing, in living pink, bateau, summer neutral, fountain bleu, moth brown, springtime skipper, beauty burst, whistle, carbon, bamboo, espresso, crystal avalanche, texture, moon flower, fertile, playful, plumage, shimmermoss, charcoal brown, saturnal, firespot, cosmic, claire de lune, wondergrass, big-t, bang on blue, going bananas, romping, passionate, fab & flashy, eye popping, tectonic, ether, mercurial, lovestone, quarry, by jupiter, aquavert, mancatcher, waternymph, leisuretime (not pictured)

pigments:
coco, blue, apricot pink, pinked mauve, softwash grey, gold dusk, blue brown, green brown, old gold, melon, frost, copper sparkle, deep brown, gold dusk, aire-de-blue, pastorale, entremauve, viz a violet, helium, rushmetal, revvep up, mauvement, off the radar, copperized, cocomotion, gold mode, smoke signal (not pictured), silver fog (not pictured), dark soul (not pictured)

pigment samples:
ruby red, teal, sunny daze, bluestorm, azreal blue, deep blue brown, all girl, acid orange, deckchair, sun pepper, naval blue, jardin aires, dazzleray, emerald green, fuschia

shadesticks:
gentle lentil
cedarrose
blurberry
sharkskin
penny
gracious me
shimmermint

paint tubes:
architecture x3, stilife, graphito, margrittes, chiaroscuro, bare canvas

CCB:
luna

fluidline:
blitz & glitz, non-comformist (which i'm trying to sell)

lipstick:
viva glam v (not pictured), honey flower, pink cabana, coppertime, sundressing, apres' sol, y, sweet & single, high tea, propogate, slimshine in cocoamour, honeymoon, sunmetal, blast o' blue, vivacious, syrup, fast lane, frenzy

lip glass:
c-thru (which i'm trying to sell), oyster girl, nymphette, cultured, pink clash, oh baby, lovechild (which i'm trying to sell), pop mode, greed, chai, oi!oi!oi!, spirited, lust, damzel, mad cap, poetic license, dejarose, sweetie cake, early bloomer, heartfelt pink, mouth watering, petit four, glamour sun, languish (which i'm trying to sell), tres' cher, kei, sweetness, perky, out for fun, silly girl, first bloom, prize petal, hot house, love child, moonbathe, crescent, elaborate

lustreglass:
beaux (which i'm trying to sell), beaux, petal pusher, pink karat, spring bean, love nectar

plushglass:
bingo, pretty plush, bountiful

lip gelee:
jellicious, amber russe, she-boom, sugar shock

tendertone:
shush!, pucker

lip conditioner:
petting pink

lip pencil:
burgundy, hover

cremestick liner:
sweet brown, amber ember, beurre, pink treat

softsparkle pencil:
mint & olive, night sky

technakohl liner:
auto de blu
smooth blue
jade way

powerpoint liner:
so there jade
engraved x2
forever green

glitter liners:
peacocky
sauce pot
mercuric
pinkphonic (which i'm trying to sell)
spunsilver (which i'm trying to sell)
glamour gold (which i'm trying to sell)

lashes:
#7

foundation:
studio mist - medium dark
studio fix foundation & powder in NC43

blot powder:
dark

beauty powder:
pearl blossom

bronzer:
refined golden

blush:
studio mist - mystical bronze
springsheen
pinch o' peach
afterdusk
fab
don't be shy
fleurry
petal point

MSF's:
msf natural - dark
gold spill
northern light
global glow
shooting star
glissade
lightscapade

loose/iridescent powder:
silver dusk

skin care:
fast response eye cream
fix+ spray
creme wash
youth aura charged water

sanitary items:
brush cleanser
makeup wipes (not pictured)

fragrance:
pinkaura

brow products:
brow finisher - brunette
brow shader - ivorie/walnut
browset - clear

mascara:
fibre lash - all black

bags:
barbie loves mac mini bag
holiday brush bag 2006

collectors item:
barbie loves mac doll

postcards (which i'm trying to sell):
lure x2
sundressing 
barbie loves mac fold out

*thats all folks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  seems like a lot, but it's not.  LOL.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 24, 2007)

awesome collection.


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 24, 2007)

Love's it!!


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 24, 2007)

Holy cow! Great stuff!


----------



## jayme (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *landonsmother* 

 
_sorry only one picture. i have a few more but i was too lazy to re-size & edit. well ENJOY!

I will probably list down what i have in the next couple of days or so.  i'm super duper lazyyy!




_

 
I love it! ! !

jayme


----------



## frocher (Aug 24, 2007)

Fantastic, it's all so beautiful.  I understand, I am lazy too.


----------



## Miss_M (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow, that's a really cool stash, especially all those lipglasses !!


----------



## n_c (Aug 24, 2007)

wow...that's quite a collection you got there


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 24, 2007)

That is an AWESOME collection!  I love it!


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 24, 2007)

W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




W! Great collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Hilly (Aug 24, 2007)

Dang girl, when I saw your collection, my mouth dropped. Gorgeous stuffs!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 24, 2007)

amazing!


----------



## emmieloulovely (Aug 24, 2007)

wow! great collection!


----------



## jannax212 (Aug 25, 2007)

oh my gosh...!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AWESOME!!! Love it!!!! 
What is that powder on the left and right of Lightscapade?!


----------



## landonsmother (Aug 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jannax212* 

 
_oh my gosh...!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AWESOME!!! Love it!!!! 
What is that powder on the left and right of Lightscapade?!_

 
ummmmm.. i really don't remember.  hahaha.  sorry.  but i will be listing everything that i have sometime this week & that will include all the MSF's.  i know that's not a big help but i really don't remember what those 2 MSF's were.  haha.


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 25, 2007)

I love the e/s collection!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice stuff! It looks like it took you a long time just to set everything up to take a picture. So neat and perfect.


----------



## crazeddiva (Aug 25, 2007)

only one word can described your collection:  WOW.


----------



## melliquor (Aug 25, 2007)

Wow.  Awesome collection.  I love the lipglasses.


----------



## landonsmother (Aug 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_Nice stuff! It looks like it took you a long time just to set everything up to take a picture. So neat and perfect._

 
yup.  it did take me a long time & i decided to do it at 2 in the morning.  LOL.


----------



## landonsmother (Aug 25, 2007)

THANKS everyone for your wonderful comments


----------



## Magic Markers (Aug 25, 2007)

Unbelievable.


----------



## landonsmother (Aug 29, 2007)

added items by text.  FINALLY


----------



## Jot (Aug 30, 2007)

wow! that is impressive for 2.5years!


----------



## juicyaddict (Aug 31, 2007)

Awesome!  I just wanna lay down with all those makeup!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Absolutely in love with your collection!


----------



## ixiechic (Sep 2, 2007)

Fab collection!


----------

